

Soccer team demands teen's arrest for finding unannounced images online - casemorton
http://boingboing.net/2012/04/19/norwich-city-soccer-team-deman.html

======
sophacles
Don't worry. IP and IP protections are good, and won't be abused. This is
obviously a case of a punk kid being bad -- I mean really, who looks for info
on things they like in publicly accessibly places? I'll tell you who, only
hoodlums and miscreants. What's next? Punks noticing buildings before they are
finished? Thugs seeing window displays before the store opens?

/snark

------
NameNickHN
When will companies (and soccer teams) learn that this is not how you treat
your customers (or fans).

------
pasbesoin
Team hires incompetent web developers. Attacks fan when those developers
publicly expose elements of an upcoming redesign and the fan notes this.

In the UK, accusation is now coming to approximate formal indictment. And it's
always the individual end user who is considered to be at fault.

Too bad the team and potentially the web developers probably won't be sued for
slander. Perhaps a hefty judgment against them would make them think twice,
next time.

